# Public Affairs - Recognition of CF and Military in General



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Eric Cozens <ericoz@sympatico.ca>* on *Fri, 23 Mar 2001 09:53:21 -0500*
G‘Day all !
Thanks for the response - I am encouraged to take a more active part as
with admitted bias it is sometimes good to see things from ‘both sides
of the fence‘.  Thank you Joan for your kind comments, I admire your
tenacity and courage in dealing with some of the paranoia which
regrettably will always exist.  On that note, the abhorrent is only
dignified by recognition end of sermon.
I do NOT have a hate thing about all news media but, I am appalled by
the fact that come what may and regardless of  the slightest element of
truth it is the ‘first to publish‘ creed and the ‘what is most
spectacular/ horrifying/ attention getting‘ and thereby cash grabbing
that gets news journalism a bad rap.
On the subject of  my awareness - I do ‘keep up to speed‘ with our own
and the Brit‘ Forces.  You got a brief bio‘ from me but, just to fill
in:
I served 26 yrs with Brit‘ REME Forces and in that time was seconded
to Royal West African Frontier Force, served with 48 Gurkha Inf Bde,
attached briefly to 83rd Tank Bn US Forces during their sojourn in
Hohne previously known as Belsen, Egypt with a mixed crew -
Palestinian, Egyptian, Arab civilians and Mauritian military. Hong Kong
with HKEME  etc. etc.  So reasonably wide experience.  Last in UK for a
month in 2000, keep in touch with BF Brit‘ via Home Depot Arborfield,
Sig‘s at Blandford and a close eye on  http://www.army.mod.uk/  an
excellent all encompassing military source.  This MoD site contains
among other things a section on.
Serving Soldiers
Soldiers Welfare and Families
Army Careers
Press Centre really good!  Gives current and archived press publicity
given to military functions and activities - worth a browse
Units and Organization
Round the World
Ceremonial and Heritage
Equipment excellent detail
Sport and Adventure
Picture Library for some unknown reason you have to register with a
‘user name‘ and ‘password‘, maybe just to keep track of the number of
visitors.
Pictures are of particular interest as it includes a section on military
badges, beautifully illustrated.
My experience in UK last year was that in my travels, Dover, Chatham,
London, Sandhurst, Wokingham and, of course Depot Arborfield, York,
Blandford Home of Corps of RS and some ‘tourist things‘.  In that time
I did see many troops in uniform EVERYWHERE I went, much publicity to
Reg‘ Force activities and, this cannot help but rub off on to the
‘Terriers‘ PRes.
The Army has specially trained professionals in PR work headed by a LCol
who sees thing from more than one perspective.  I contribute to a number
of military publications and know that many civilians in UK do
likewise.  Take a look at The Soldier  http://www.soldiermagazine.co.uk/ 
and compare it with our ‘Maple Leaf‘ and you will see the difference in
the way in which the public are presented with the military image.
In Canada _ I was ‘too old‘ at 44 in 1969 to join the reserve but tried
to keep in touch by joining a Regimental Association. Then for over ten
years I paraded with the 709 Toronto Communication Regiment as Escort
with the Flag Party, made up of vet‘s most from WWII onwards.  Also now
Secretary of the Regimental Task Teams made up of volunteers
civilians! albeit with military background.  Those teams include,
Drill and Ceremonials, Welfare, Historical, Shooting, Sport, Fund
Raising, Web Site and Radio Club and we have a Regimental Magazine "The
709 Communicator" of which I am Editor/Publisher.
Now I have laid my soul bare and the point I still try to make is that
there are ways and means of getting good publicity for our forces and it
just takes a politician? someone with the guts to get the ball rolling
and nix the naysayers.   ‘bye for now
Eric,  Arte et Marte
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

